# tie dye



## telephotodreams (Dec 30, 2016)

because it's winter and outside is cold and grey.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks like there was an explosion at the Crayola factory!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2017)

I like the second one the most. It has a pleasant nature about it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 4, 2017)

I agree the 2nd shot is very good.  Did you dip dye the flowers or manipulate the colors in post?


----------



## telephotodreams (Jan 5, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I agree the 2nd shot is very good.  Did you dip dye the flowers or manipulate the colors in post?


found them pre-dyed at the local grocery store and  thought it would be a fun photo subject.


----------

